# How did your betta get their name?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Opalo is a cellophane, so I wanted a "white" sounding name. Opal came to mind, but I wanted it to sound masculine, so I added an o to the end. Mr. Gold is named after a character in the TV show _Once Upon A Time_. Granite got his name because he's a black orchid, and his black-with-colors-mixed-in coloring reminded me of granite counter tops. Alpha-Betta's name is sort of a pun, since Alpha and Beta are letters in the Greek alphabet. White Shadow is named after my favorite Coldplay song.

What about your bettas?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Arcnologia is also a black orchid, the same color as http://th00.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE...ogia__chapter_301__by_akilachione-d5gxst5.png and Mesmer magically changes colors constantly (not a marble, just is white in the sunshine, purple in a normal room, and when I take a pic of him he is blue), in the past ryuuji is Japanese for dragon because I had a dungeon themed fish tank going on and bedru is Sanskrit for (white moon?) and he was labeled as a half moon in the store, he was part cellophane and white and purple.


----------



## EvaJupiterSkies (Oct 25, 2013)

When I got Tycho (my first, SIP), I sat there for three hours by his tank the first night, reading off names and seeing not only how he reacted, but if it seemed to fit his happy-go-lucky personality. 

Esmeralda named herself. I saw her, thought "Esmeralda!" and bought her.

Sherlock also named himself. I picked the cup up off the Petco shelf, and the name Sherlock basically just screamed in my mind. I wasn't going to argue with him.

Gadreal... yeah, theme, he also named himself, in a dream. I liked Gabriel for a name, and that night in my dream, here he comes, yelling at me that I've got the "b" facing the wrong way. From Gabriel to Gadriel, which ended up as Gadreal. I wasn't going to argue with him either.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I had a list of names I liked for Jasper and (this is gonna sound extremely nerdy and geeky and fangirly but ) I thought of one of the more decent characters in Twilight Jasper and I liked the name and tried to go for something else for days before Jasper finally just stuck. He's not named after the character the character just lent his name. 

I'm a huge supernatural fan and when I got Castiel he was extremely unexpected and in the show the character Castiel was unexpected to Dean so...yeah...

And Oliver...I accidentally called a coworker Oliver (his name is actually Wilber) as I was trying to figure out a name for him and it stuck.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

1. Sushi because a girl who helped me pick the healthiest fish (she spent an hour and wasn't an employee) had rescued a fish who died, his name was sushi and it seemed right to name him after hers (he should have been cowboy) 2. Stetson because I love a man in a cowboy hat 3. Montana (ugly duckling) was keeping with the country theme and we went to Montana's that night (ugly duckling because he transformed from a sick fish into a swan so to speak) 4. Tennesassy again keeping with the county theme. I wanted to name the next male Tennessee but since she's a girl and sassy tennesassy seemed to fit. 

Yes I like everything country  still waiting for the fish named cowboy


----------



## jasmine8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Princess' name was originally Princess Gloria. Gloria because of the word "glorious" which he defiantly is. I'm not sure why Princess just stuck but he totally is my little princess :-D


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

It was 4th of july when I got Rocket, and he had the colors of a firecracker, so that's where his name came from


----------



## GreenEnvy (Apr 27, 2014)

Oliver got his name from the main character on "Arrow" and Bo got his name from the main character on "Lost Girl". I watch way too much TV. Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## SkyDye (Jun 29, 2014)

TyeDye's name cane from his many many colors. His colors when I first got him reminded me of a Tie Dyed shirt because he had a white body with multicolored fins. So in order to add a little twist to it I spelt it as TyeDye 

With Mushu my newest addition, he is a dragon scale so I wanted something to do with a dragon so I thought and stared at his cup at home and I said a few names, like Pyro, Zuko, then I just kinda randomly thought of the movie Mulan which I had just watched the day before and I thought of the cute little dragon in the movie which was Mushu. So I decided to name him Mushu because of the little dragon :lol:


----------



## KafkaDream (Dec 30, 2013)

My now aging royal blue veil tail, Prior, got his name from a character in the play Angels in America. Prior was left by his boyfriend after telling him he had AIDS, but later becomes a prophet after being visited by an angel of god. He later rejects the life of prophecy in trade for an additional life. 

My other betta, a blue/ white cellophane marble butterfly...thing was dubbed the name Bryansk after the 1000th Russian submarine to be built and launched in 1988. Project667BDRM (Delfin class) is a nuclear powered ballistic sub and is still active with the Russian Navy. Yay Russian military history! I decided on naming him this because hes got the strange habit of "cruising". He builds up speed, and then glides like a torpedo, not even moving a fin. Instantly made me thing of a submarine.


----------



## Tuigirl (Aug 3, 2014)

I named my fish Lulu, after the Arabic word for "pearl". I think it fits because she is small, pretty and precious....


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't have a theme or anything,but I like to give my boys cute names.Whatever I like the sound of when I get them & if it looks like it suits them is just how I name them.


----------



## Jonthefish (Jun 16, 2014)

Jon got his name after a character from a game online , the character's only line was " hi , I'm Jon , but I'm a girl ! " and I thought that was so dorky and cute . My bettas full name is Jon the Girl though :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Rembrandt came into his name a month after I got him, I couldn't for the life of me figure out a name for him and he went through quite a few before I was looking at my favorite artist and then to my fish and Rembrandt it was!

Aero was more technical, when I first got him he had a broken skunk stripe which made it look like he had arrows pointing up his back. Plus there is a color called aero which was his exact blue so that's where his came from.

Hawkeye's name-sakes have changed, originally it was for Marvel's Hawkeye because he's mainly a purple-ish color. But since watching and falling in love with M*A*S*H, I've decided he's that Hawkeye instead lol.

Pierce has the same namesake as Hawkeye, from M*A*S*H.

Isis is a colaboration name, she's a breeder girl for my best friend's boy so we have Osiris and Isis.

Renoir, Rembrandt's supposed breeder girl but he's a little too old, Renoir is another painter that I love. Her nickname is Rennie to match Remmy ;-)

I could explain all of my fishes names but that would take a while and I'm not sure everyone would appreciate that lol so I'll leave it to these guys here ;-)


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm an Art History major, so all of my bettas are named after artists :lol:

Claude Monet because his coloring/marking reminded me of impressionist paintings, Vincent Van Gogh because his colors/markings reminded me of the painting Starry Night, and Maderno after the famous baroque sculptor.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

+1 for artists!!

And for Art History/Art (me) Majors! ;-)


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

crusader got his name because his black and red colouration is the same as my favourite rugby team, Crusader's Maiden got her name because she's a cute lil maiden, Grape got her name, cause her color purple looks like a grape...

Moon got her name, because her shade of black reminds me of how dark it gets without the moon (sorry doesnt make sense), and because the name fits her, can see it in her face... Tigger got his name, because the black botches on his cellophane body formed tiger stripes from his spine down his sides.. Dragon got his name cause he's just that- a dragon..


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

All of my boys are named after fish. XD

Sardine, Anchovy, Tuna, Gar and Pike.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I loved reading these  I always have difficulty naming fish.

Beauregard: I had just been to New Orleans. I named him after a street.

Matanzas: A local word in a native language, it means "Massacre." He was a red & white butterfly HM, and the red was a bloody color, so it suited him.

Kanoa: Babynames.com or some such search, a Hawaian name that means "The free one."

Mele: running with the Hawain theme, her name means "Song."

Lemon: He was mostly pastel when I got him, and his yellow fins (and the fact that he had been sold as a female) made me name him Lemon.

Crick: Crick is the work for Creek in the area I used to go camping (Northern Blue Ridge Mountains).


----------



## averyecho (May 2, 2014)

Let's see... My first betta Amethyst was entirely purple, I think you can guess why I named him that. Spirit, a plakat I had, was next. I named him Spirit because he had lots of just that. I named Smaug after the dragon from The Hobbit because he was big and shared the color of his namesake. 
Sapphire was named for her first hints of color (she was rather gray at first), a rather pleasing blue on her tail, plus I liked the name. I also used to have a halfmoon betta whom I did not name called Lightning, unfortunately he passed away recently. He got his name from my friend (his original owner) because he moved so fast, all the time. Finally, Pi and Patriot, my new guys, got their names from the fact that it was the first thing that popped into my head and the fact his colors matched that of the American Flag, respectively.


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

*My new CT, but something wrong with his mouth and eyes?*

Basiclly, I got tons of bettas, but I'm just gunna explain 2. My 1st CT and my super delta! Polaris, my super delta, got his name by the bright white on his fins, a few though and he likes to rest facing north. Thus Polaris. Liem, basiclly outta randomness LOL


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm absolutely horrible at naming. My first rescue was heavily infested with internal parasites. It was taking me so long to find a name for him that I started referring to him as Wormy. Well, it just sort of stuck, especially since someone I know used to have a dog that they would refer to as Worm due to her wiggly happy dance. My guy does the same thing, so he was finally dubbed Wormy.

My next rescue also took forever to name. I've been watching the tv show Dexter, so Dexter he became!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Avalanche - Well he's white, and just reminds me of wintery snowy wonderlands with sparkling white snowy trees and stuff. 

Vermilion - He is a bright, fiery orange, and I was looking for orange related names. The colour vermilion is a reddish orange and that suits him perfectly. 

Raven - He is a black devil - black body with blue irridescence and a patch of red on his tail. He reminds me of Raven from the Canadian West Coast mythology.

Whale - is a blue VT with red wash. He has a spinal deformity that reminds me of a humpback whale, so, that's what his name is. He's also a very large, aggressive betta.

Tilion - he is named after a maiar spirit from the world of JRR Tolkien. Tilion carries the moon across the sky in his vessel, chasing his lover the Sun. My Tilion is a pale blue grizzle and he looks like moonlight.

Radagast - is a yellow pineapple, brown body with yellow fins. Radagast is another character from Tolkien's pantheon, a wizard called Radagast the Brown. .

Shikobi - is a cellophane/black/silver marble dragon. His fins are clear and he looks like a feather, and his name means feather. He's also new, just picked him up today 

The girls aren't really named, but that's okay. I just call them Vashta Narada (Doctor Who ref, lol) because they eat everything


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I originally didn't have a name for my first betta, but when I got my second, he was labeled a dragonscale. My husband and I were on a Fairy Tail (anime) binge, so when I thought of dragonscale, I thought of Gajeel, the dragon slayer. Then I figured I would go with the theme. Since my first betta was purple, I wanted a name that was not feminine, but not super masculine either, so I look through a list of Fairy Tail names, and picked Pantherlily.

And the rest just happened from there. At first I tried matching betta colours to characters' magic types or hair colours, but eventually I started running out and just started choosing names that seemed to work. lol


----------



## TeeAndToby (Jul 27, 2014)

I struggled with Toby's name for a while, and then it just sort of came to me. Very subconsciously, he's named after Toby Cavanaugh from Pretty Little Liars.


----------



## Lizz (Mar 16, 2014)

i have a blue veiltail i named him Vincent because when i put him in his tank he swirled around like VanGough's Starry Night painting.
I got a red veil tail and named him Berlioz. i wanted a different name for a fish that kinda stuck out like a sore thumb with his coloring and finnage. He seems to be a mix of a veil tail and crown tail... its kind of funny  the top half of his tail fin is crown and the bottom a veil and they kind of blend together.


----------



## MrTurbochargedSidefins (Apr 25, 2014)

I love paddling away at the water.


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Iggy- I had my first and oldest betta for about two months before I named him and my mom actually named him. She originally said "Ignasious" But then I shortened it to Iggy and usually Iggs. Only when he has been a bad betta and I have to have a stern talk with him do I call him Ignasious.
Squirt- When we got him he was SO tiny, but not a baby!! It just kind of stuck. 
Corsaro- He was a Christmas present from my fiance' and my favorite WWII airplane is a Corsair and since my fiance' is Italian, I looked up the Italian word for "Corsair" and it was Corsaro. lol
July- Another Christmas present who is just FULL of color and looks like fireworks. And one of the members on here allowed us to name him after their late fish whose name was July.
Fishy- We started calling him Fishy until we came up with a name for him and well.. that never happened. Fishy just stuck.
Hoshi(s)- They were from Walmart in hopes of getting better and Hoshi means "star" in Thai and we just liked the sound of Hoshi!
Little Barracuda- He was from Walmart and is still struggling with some serious swim bladder issues and we were trying to think of a name for him and he looks exactly like a little barracuda! So we just usually drop the "little" and call him barracuda!


----------



## Kyte (Jan 7, 2014)

My first little mustard gas betta was called Dobe after seeing Anchorman 2 and loosing it in this scene

But my current little fella is called Gulliver as he traveled quite far; an import flight from Thailand and then had him on a train ride and drive home for almost 5 hours.


----------



## KonceitedKing (Aug 9, 2014)

Jasper - Sadly I named him after someone I _really_ liked and in the end we split apart. The person used to make me feel happy and Jasper (The Betta) was given to me during a low time. So it just seemed right at the time being :/

Legion - I really don't know, he just _looks_ like a Legion. All fierce and dragon like.

Scott - Scott Summers is my favorite comic book character, I was going through a phase when I got this Betta.

Finally, Giovanni - My mom said it and I thought it was cool so it stuck.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

My recently passed betta Hale a double tail, got his name from the tv show Lost Girl
Tamsin my blu ct female also got her name from Lost Girl
Tauriel got her name from The Hobbit Movies 
Arwen got her name from The Lord Of The Rings
Bo and Kenzie both also got their names from Lost Girl
K my marble ct was named after the anime K
Eft my red vt was names after efts (a stage in the north American newts lifecycle)
Kasai my red vt got her name because I wanted something that pertained in a way to fire and some how I ended up finding the word Kasai which means fire in Japanese 
Wyvern my steel blue vt got her name because while I was trying to find on that stuck to her I was looking at different words for dragon and wyvern came up which seemed to suit her 
Kahlan (KA-len) was named after a character from the show The Legand Of the Seeker
Dantalian my HM or super delta male got his name after the anima Dantalian no Shoka
Levy got his name from the anime Fairy Tail 
Adamantiums name just came to me while looking at him, then I later realized that Adamantium is the metal alloy that wolverines claws are made from


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Mine are all named after gods. I got Apollo and Lir first, and didn't really name them. They were nicknamed AB, and LG. 
However, when I got the third one, he was super aggressive and I was reading a book about the Greek gods. So he became Ares, the god of war.
So, then AB and LG had to be renamed. AB is this beautiful Orange VT and he really reminds me of this gorgeous sunrise I saw over the ocean, all blue and orange. So he became Apollo, god of the sun.
LG is turquoise and blue, and green, with just a hint of red, like a stormy sky over the ocean. So he became Lir, named after the celtic god of the sea. 
The 4th betta was this gorgeous snowy white. He looked like a ghost swimming through the water. So he became Osiris, Egyptian god of death and rebirth.
And number 5, well, I watched Avengers the night before we rescued him. And...well...I had to stick with the theme, and Thor sounded so pretentious for such a little fish. So he became Loki, the norse trickster god.


----------



## ArcticBeauty14 (Jul 17, 2014)

My royal blue VT Scout got his name from a game I play on my xbox 360. He's named after a dock worker, who's an argonian(Beast race from TES) named Scouts-Many-Marshes. It fits him rather nicely


----------



## ymavroidis (Jun 8, 2014)

Pounce because of how he jumps at food


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

My Moonlight came out of Petsmart and I held him up to the moon and knew what he was going to be called. He glimmered SOOOO beautifully there.


----------



## Sorren Faye (Aug 27, 2014)

Diablo translates to "Devil" in Spanish, and a little devil he is at times.


----------



## CosmoTheCutie (Feb 8, 2014)

I was trying to think of a name for my male veiltail and my dad was talking about the show Cosmos and then I just thought "Cosmo" I think it's adorable and suits him!


----------



## SunnyCydUp (Aug 31, 2014)

Chief earned his name based on two things: 1) as an homage to Robin Williams, and 2) his "indian headdress" colors and silly dance he does when flaring.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Dijon:* mustard gas plakat... dijon mustard.. tada
*Arist'oto':* blue delta (think he might have had a 'lil crowntail in there), lived with otos and ate acted like one (even ate veggie, no really I have [proof]!) named Aristotle, but with 'oto' for the friends he lived with
*Xerxes:* .. honestly.. Family guy episode with the falcon (would like to pretend its from Xena Warrior Princes show or 300 movie but no >.>'')


----------



## Pippin (Apr 11, 2014)

My new betta- Ghost got his name because wen I got him yesterday, he looked whitish. Now he has colored into a yellow-tinged betta with purple streaks that show up wen flashlight is shone at him.


----------



## Vergil (Nov 10, 2013)

My pilot batch of bettas were the "Hi" batch:

Hiko - short for Shachihoko, that tiger carp adornment on Japanese rooftops of important buildings. Mythologically associated with rain ergo the belief they ward off fires.

Hiensou - Rocket Larkspur, flower in the Delphimium family. He had the same shade of blue as my fave variant.

Hibiki - Named after Capcom vs SNK's Hibiki. Again due to color similarities.

Hinoto - Ward. Named after Hinoto-hime from X Clamp. 

Hisui - Jade for his turquoise/green scales and as a good luck charm for this year. Jade is the lucky stone according to Feng-shui. Ironically got stolen by the neighbor's kid. Most unfortunate. -_-"

Zanjitsu - Remnant Sun. First bi-color VT with flare like patterns. Named after a signature move of Yamamoto Genryusai from _Bleach_. 

Khan - First dragon scale ever. Named after Ghengis Khan for the obvious armor reference.

Bob - First giant. Tekken 6's Bob. 

Munenori - initially a koi looking marble. Named after Munenori Yagyu, a prominent swordsman.

Yue - Jap. for moon. Baby betta rescued from a commercial type sorority with tattered fins. Sadly did not survive.

Shana-tan - _Shakugan no Shana-tan _the spoof version of the original show where the main character is portrayed as a chibi. Shana-tan was from the same sorority as Yue.

Symphon, Balttimus - Named after my Neopets.

EDIT:

Wisteria - Light purple juvenile female. Rescued from another commercial type sorority. 

Liza - After Liza Himmelmez, the Necromancer from _Ragnarok: Into the Abyss_. This girl had some dragon scaling on a prominently black body. Came from the same sorority as Wister.


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

My boys
Mako- kind of an impulse name. I needed a name for him and one day the name Mako just came to me.
Thanatos- Named for the Greek personification of death. He's a "Black Devil" crowntail.
Natal- When I first got him I thought he was a pineapple betta. Natal Queen is a pineapple cultivar. Ironically he's a chocolate dalmatian. (shoulda named him Lindt or Ghirardelli)
Nereus- Named after the Greek Titan who resides in the Aegean Sea.
Vincentius- Following with the Greek/Roman theme. This guy I asked for help with and got a couple different names. Vincent had stuck in my mind, so he became Vincentius.
Serafino- My roommate's betta. She found "Fino" on 20000-names.com and so that became his name.
Agrius- Named after a Greek giant. He picked his name out of a list which included
Colossus, Goliath, Grawp, Aristaeus, Hippolytos and some others.
Angelos- His name screamed itself at me before I had a chance to look at other names. Based on his pearlescent body and pastel appearance.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Dijon:* mustard gas plakat... dijon mustard.. tada
*Arist'oto':* lived with otos and ate acted like one (even ate veggie, no really I have [proof]!) named Aristotle, but with 'oto' for the friends he lived with
*Xerxes:* .. honestly.. Family guy episode with the falcon (would like to pretend its from Xena Warrior Princes show or 300 movie but no >.>'')

*3 newest boys now*
*Alastor:* White delta with small red splashes in his fins near his body. Named for Greek spirit of blood feuds and revenge. Ironically he's the most timid of my boys.
*Magnus: * Name means "great one" tried giving him the name to inspire him to be awesome.. he'd spent 3 weeks in a quarantine trying to heal his fins after shredding them going through an impossibly small hole 2" above the water line against the lid to fight Alastor (and getting whopped in the fight)... the name didn't inspire him though, next day he'd fin nipped his mostly healed fins =.=
*Aristocoles: * Multi color EE boy still young so don't know exact tail type (thought plakat but fins are getting a little long..). I spent nearly a week trying to settle on a name and after spending some time with him monday night and before I walked away saying "You need a name." As I walked away several syllables popped into my head (sort of like a blurry thought).. they made "Aristocoles" so that's what he's called... he flared at me when I told him his name (has a cute little black beard).


----------



## CopperBell (Sep 14, 2014)

Skyline: Is a Black Orchid. He reminded me of the lit skyline of a city reflecting off the water at night. He's got a lot of iridescence.

Schmendrick the Magician: A double delta tail. He's turquoise and somewhat angular in his fins. The way his fins are shaped and colored reminded me of Schmendrick from The Last Unicorn movie adaptations. 

Sheesh: When I got him, he was either always hiding or always flaring and stressed for like a week. I had to move a whole bunch of things from in and around his tank to calm him down. He was also always biting me if he wasn't hiding. He's still a weirdo but much calmer.

Acrylic: He's a pastel I think. He made me think of a painting and has many colors intermixed in his fins, like mixing paints.


----------



## AngelFins (Nov 19, 2014)

Samurai got his name due to being a "Japanese fighting fish" lol plus his flowy fins made me think of a kimono  If i ever get another one he might just have to be "Shinobi" for "ninja" XD


----------



## Xarsah16 (Oct 19, 2014)

Most of mine were on impulse 
Scarlett and Aeon were, Kayla was too, and Coral got his name from his coloration. 

Kyogre and Dialga were named after Pokemon and Ginzuishou was named after the Silver Crystal in Sailor Moon because he's a fighter. <3

I typically tend to name based on coloration and species to a degree. My other babies, like Pikachu- he's an electric yellow cichlid. Hamachi is an acei cichlid and gets his name due to his yellow fins. My friend affectionately calls him Tuna lol


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

So the funny thing about my bettas is that all also have nicknames from my family lol.

Mercury(AKA Fabio) - Got his name from his borderline obsession with the thermometer. Got his nickname from just having this very flashy attitude to him.

Shion(AKA New Guy) - He was named both for my favorite Vocaloid Kaito, but also for the aster flower that matches his color. Shion can be spelt in kanji to refer to that flower...or to Kaito's fan-given last name(Shion) depending on how it's written. I thought that was a fantastic coincidence and I love it.

Roscoe(AKA Ros_é) - _Roscoe's name was just one of those ones where it just came to me and it clicked. I had him named before we were even out of Petco. 
His nickname came from his pricetag. A very fancy betta needs a fancy nickname. The fact that they're called Rose Tails made that perfect.

Tiburon(AKA Shark Bait...AKA Tibs) - When I first brought him home, I showed him to my grandma and she suggested I name him "Sharky", I thought that didn't sound cool enough so I used the Spanish word for shark. His nickname comes from him being so tiny when I got him. I just immediately thought of that one scene from Finding Nemo. SHARK BAIT OOH HA HA! 
I do just call him Tibs when I'm not in the mood to properly roll the "r" in his name.


----------



## Littlefin (Oct 18, 2014)

Finn (SIP, my first betta)- pretty much named himself. I looked at him and the word "Finn" came to mind. xD

Shadow - named after his coloration and because he also blends in perfectly with the stuff in his tank. When i first got him, i would spend 1 min searching around for him, But i can spot him easily now. ^_^


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

Lucifer was named the day I got him when I was walking down the road with my boyfriend. We were pondering over names for the new fish and then we both just looked at each other and said "LUCIFER!!!" at the same time haha. I guess it fits because he's _almost_ a black devil - not quite black, but he's pretty dark. It also fits perfectly with his personality, he's not exactly friendly. 

Perseus was originally named Medusa, but when it turned out that she was actually a he, the name had to be changed. The name Medusa was chosen because the fish was ugly when I brought it home. I know that sounds really harsh, but it's true. He was skinny, pale with dark stripes and his fins were clamped and a very faint red. Definately not pretty. For those who don't know, Medusa was a monster from Greek mythology and was "generally described as having the face of a hideous human female with living venomous snakes in place of hair" (<--from Wikipedia). Anyone who looked her into her eyes was turned to stone, according to the legend. A secondary reason for choosing this name was because of a song I really like: (I Used To Make Out With) Medusa. *Please do not look up this song if you're a younger user or are easily offended. * There's a part in the song where the lyrics go: 

_Hour by hour, day by day.
Your memory will fade away.
Every sunrise, every sunset
Will help me to forget your name,
Your smile, your eyes
Medusa._​
... and I can deeply relate to this. Not that it's relevant haha. 
Also, there's another part earlier in the song where the lyrics are: 

_I've took down every photo of us and buried them at sea.
Don't worry dearest
Beauty is only skin deep._​
I just really like the references to sea and water, I think those link in with fish very well. Also the last two lines are what was directed at the then "Medusa": just because he was a very unattractive looking fish didn't stop him from being full of personality which is what made him beautiful - not his looks. I think I'll stop now, I've been analysing too many texts lately and I'm getting waaaayyy too into this haha. 

Anyway, he was later renamed to Perseus when it turned out that he was a male. To those who are familiar with Greek mythology, the choice will be obvious. Perseus is the character who beheaded Medusa and later used her head as a shield against his enemies. In relation to my fish, he killed the Medusa by turning out to be a male, hence the name Perseus as was the only suitable option


----------



## Crossroads (Jun 28, 2014)

Since I've added on to my fish
Old list
Mako- kind of an impulse name. I needed a name for him and one day the name Mako just came to me.
Thanatos AKA "Natos"- Named for the Greek personification of death. He's a "Black Devil" crowntail.
Natal (SIP)- When I first got him I thought he was a pineapple betta. Natal Queen is a pineapple cultivar. Ironically he's a chocolate dalmatian. (shoulda named him Lindt or Ghirardelli)
Nereus- My blue metallic 'rainbowfish". Later I read that Nereus the god was known for being a gentleman, trustworthy, and kind. This fits even more since he never harmed his cories. Named after the Greek Titan who resides in the Aegean Sea.
Vincentius(SIP)- Following with the Greek/Roman theme. This guy I asked for help with and got a couple different names. Vincent had stuck in my mind, so he became Vincentius.
Serafino AKA Fino AKA Luvdisc- My roommate's fabulous DT betta. She found "Fino" on 20000-names.com and so that became his name. When she first brought him home he looked like a heart hence "Luvdisc".
Agrius- My wild-type king plakat. Named after a Greek giant. He picked his name out of a list which included Colossus, Goliath, Grawp, Aristaeus, Hippolytos and some others.
Angelos AKA Snail-hater, Grump, Grouch - His name screamed itself at me before I had a chance to look at other names. Based on his pearlescent body and pastel appearance. Nicknames are self explanatory.
New guys:
Phobos- Phobos is a black and yellow crowntail with messy fins. He got named after the Greek personification of fear.
Loukianos AKA "Louk"- Impulse name grabbed from 20000-names.com. 
Kyprinos- When I first got him, he looked like a metallic/dragonscale koi. I almost named him Mimic but ended up with the Greek name for carp.
My females:
Shepard- Named after Commander Shepard of the Mass Effect games
Tali- Named after Tali vas Neemas/Tali ray Zorah/Tali vas Normandy(depending on the game you play) of the Mass Effect games
Bakara- Named after a super awesome krogan lady from Mass Effect 3.
Liara- Named after Liara T'soni
Jack- named after the crazy super biotic you recruit in ME2
Domino- named herself, she had a black spot over her eye.
Aria- named after the "Queen of Omega" Aria T'loak
Abbadon-My Armageddon DTPK, named for the angel of destruction.
Silouanos "Silas"- random 20000-names.com name I liked.
Aristodemos- friends helped me pick this one. Means "best of the people", fits with his elegant appearance. Ironically, its also the name of a tyrant.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Ackbar, Mace, Ahsoka, and Grievous were all named for Star Wars characters because my husband and I both loooove Star Wars. He decided on Ackbar's name because of Ackbar's coloring and what not, and it's just been a trend since then.


----------



## Fishcarus (May 19, 2014)

As I am a part-time mermaid, I watch a lot of h2o. The island that the trio visits frequently is called Mako Island, and there was Mako's name!

Nurse is a bit more complicated. My sister's son named him Bloop Bloop. Then, when she was pulled away from her son, she renamed him Lucias. I did not like that name. 

Since Nurse is a deep red, and since I follow a certain religion, he was named Nurse. This is for his bloodred color and Rebecca Nurse.


----------



## IntrovertEJL (May 30, 2014)

I'm a big fan of Jane Austen novels, and one of my favorite male characters from her books is Edmond Bertram, from Mansfield Park. Most people think I named Edmond after Edmund from The Chronicles of Narnia, but no -- it was definitely thanks to Jane Austen.


----------



## ChibiShishou (Dec 9, 2011)

I usually try and give my fish very nice names that will give them good luck. Senri for instance because Sen is a thousand and Ri is a nautical mile so I thought yes I want him to swim happily for a thousand Ri! Then my mom babysat him. His name is now Henry or Sherman.

My girls name was Tashiko when I bought her, but now its Cedric (my mom pronounces it Sea-dric) and the names stuck :-D basically my mom accidentally names my fish for me its cute


----------

